# epoxy question



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

I am using flex coat high build and was wondering how bad is the smell with the epoxy I mean can I use my house or should put it on in a shed just wondering


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

pacecountryboy said:


> I am using flex coat high build and was wondering how bad is the smell with the epoxy I mean can I use my house or should put it on in a shed just wondering


Check with Tide Rider , He builds Custom Rods.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It's not bad. I've used it inside with no complaints.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Really not much smell at all to me. I'm using the standard FlexCoat, not High Build. I'd use it in the house without hesitation...until my wife came home!


----------



## Tin Slayer (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you have kids in the house? If so, you may not want to chance it. My friends father was a surfboard glasses who did not wear a mask he died from lung cancer, but he also smoked. 

I also did some minor research online about this, and discovered it is not the smell but some chemical that is in the epoxy that is not good for you. I think lab test provided evidence that it affected the reproductive system and lowered sperm count. This is going off my memory, so don't take as 100% accurate, but after I researched it I bought and wore a 3m chemical mAsk.


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

I build all rods in the house and have two kids two dogs and a cat have had no complaints


----------



## Tin Slayer (Jan 4, 2014)

I am just saying...
Have you ever researched the negative effects of epoxy? If I am epoxing I will not allow my 3 year old son in the garage, but I do not wear a mask.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's a thought, give Flex Coat a call and ask them. There a great bunch of folks and will be glad to help you with any information you need.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just guessin', the package says "use in a well ventilated space."

Probably better to use it outdoors, but as long as you keep air moving you're probably okay.

I used to make crappy surfboards as a teenager. I liked the smell of a good fiberglass epoxy, I shoulda worn a mask while shaping and pouring I'll bet though.

Jim

RTF"P" (read the friggin' packaging), MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet), etc. They really are looking out for us, believe it or not. (asbestos and all).


----------



## BenjaminHernmr (6 mo ago)

jim t said:


> Just guessin', the package says "use in a well ventilated space."
> 
> Probably better to use it outdoors, but as long as you keep air moving you're probably okay.
> 
> ...


I'm on the cusp of buying a house and for the first time in my life, I'll have a garage (exciting!). Since the garage is 2.5 cars, I'm going set up a workshop in there.

Right now, the floor is painted cement and the current owner has been using the garage to restore vintage MGs.

The cement is in OK shape, but will need repainting at the very least. I like the look/idea of epoxy, but have heard mixed review regarding slickness when wet.

Interested in anyone with experience with epoxy floors or alternative flooring solutions.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Old thread and rod building epoxy will not last on floors


----------

